# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτογραφίες λιμανιών τού Αμβρακικού

## Nicholas Peppas

In another section of this site I had the opportunity to discuss special  routes that was serving *Amfilohia* about 100 years ago! _Amfilohia_ was also known as _Karvasaras_, from a paraphrase of the Turkish name _Caravan Serai _ that is "caravan station". Karvasaras was renamed to Amfilohia in 1907.

Here Amfilohia in 1975 and ... now 

Amfilohia 1975.jpgAmfilohia1.jpg

It is fascinating to read the schedule of one of those 1909 ships running the route Piraeus-Karvasaras for _Werft Lines_ of Syros!

Amvrakia 1908.jpg

With departure every Thursday at 8:00 pm, the unknown passenger had the following calls: Corinth (1:00 am Friday), Itea (7:00 am), Naupaktos, Aegion, Patras (4;00 pm). Then departure on Saturday at 5:00 am, Ithaca (noon), Leukas (Sunday morning), Preveza, Koprena (Arta) and Karvasaras (Sunday afternoon)!!!  Now, youngsters will ask why by boat. Because in 1908 there was simply no road connection between Athens and Aetoloakarnania.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28810Reading the fascinating schedule of one of those 1909 ships running the route Piraeus-Karvasaras for _Werft Lines_ of Syros, one falls upon a major question.

Piraeus, Corinth, Itea, Naupaktos, Aegion, Patras, Ithaca, Leukas, Preveza, Koprena (*WHAT?*) and Karvasaras!!! 

*Koprena*? What is this? Well Koprena was the port of Arta in those distant days!!! _Koprena_ was built on 1896 and was _the first harbor of Epirus_, since Preveza was still under Turkish occupation, _while Arta had been set free since 1881_. The harbor of Koprena was operational until 1945. The name originated from the layer of animals' manure that pastured the earth. These days, the place is better kwown by the more euphonic name _Aliki._ 

The map below gives a good idea of the location of the place

Amvrakikos map.jpg

I have collected two pictures of the area from the last 30 years.

First, here is the _lighthouse of Koprena_ in a 1988 photograph. 

Koprena lighthouse.jpg

And then, here is the only small wharf for small boats...

Koprena.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Amfilohia in 1978
Amfilohia 1978.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A photograph of _Amfilohia_ in 1961 from Leonidas Kouvaris'  _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ (_New Illustrated Geography and Atlas of Greece_, Spyropouloi Bros and Koumandareas, publishers, Panepistimiou 44, Athens
Amfilohia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Vonitsa_ was another port of call of the Western Akarnania-Amvrakikos route...  Here is a 1961 photograph from the L. Kouvaris _Encyclopedia and Atlas of Greece

_Vonitsa2.jpg

One more photo of _Vonitsa_ from the same period
Vonitsa.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Above I had the opportunity to talk about _Kopraina_, the very old port of call for Arta!  You could find schedules with passenger ship stops in Kopraina as late as 1950...  Here is the site in 2002
Kopraina 2002.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Ποιό είναι το παρακάτω πλοίο στη Βόνιτσα ??

Ship_a.jpg

http://vonitsanea.blogspot.gr/2016/03/50.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ποιό είναι το παρακάτω πλοίο στη Βόνιτσα ??
> 
> Ship_a.jpg
> 
> http://vonitsanea.blogspot.gr/2016/03/50.html


_Θαλης ο Μιλησιος
_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...C8%E1%EB%E7%F2

----------


## τοξοτης

> _Θαλης ο Μιλησιος
> _http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...C8%E1%EB%E7%F2


Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ


Νασαι καλα και καλη χρονια.

----------

